# Gold Digger close call



## Sincererlytrying (Oct 31, 2012)

Warning to newly single men:

After I separated from my spouse, I had a couple of opportunities to spend the night with a lovely younger woman. She and I had been gradually getting close and she'd supported me through some rough times. As we started one night, I asked if I should get a condom. She said "Don't worry about it, I've got it taken care of."

It ended a couple of weeks later. Now, 6 months later, everyone at work has just learned she's pregnant. Her boyfriend is also a recently divorced professional in a similar field who she also met at our work. (I know it's not mine, she's doesn't have a baby bump yet and I did the calculations!). 

Of course, now is when I learn from all my coworkers about this woman, her reputation and her hidden agenda. They just nicely tease me that she trapped somebody else and not me.

Lesson learned. Don't trust anybody, no matter how well you think you know them.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

And the lesson to be learned here is...rubber up. Why would you just take someone's word for it? I hope your calculations are correct - baby bumps vary considerably from one woman to the next


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

If you want to go around having unprotected sex then don't complain if it all goes wrong.

As for the co workers spreading rumors about the woman, well TBH I would not ever listen to that sort of rubbish talk. How on Earth would anyone know about some alleged agenda? All sounds very silly really. Office gossip, immature kids pretending to be adults, unsafe sex, would make a good TV series.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I didn't really show a baby bump until my 8 month. It was funny to see the reaction people had when I said I was due in a month. That means nothing, rubber up and normally younger women are not into older men unless they are a meal ticket. Don't be fooled you should know better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

AND what about STDs?!?!?! Did she come with fresh doctor papers? More people in their middle years are coming up with STDs for this very reason. Wrap it. 100% of the time.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sincererlytrying said:


> Now, 6 months later, everyone at work has just learned she's pregnant. Her boyfriend is also a recently divorced professional in a similar field who she also met at our work. (I know it's not mine, she's doesn't have a baby bump yet and I did the calculations!).
> 
> Lesson learned. Don't trust anybody, no matter how well you think you know them.


How do you know she trapped him at all? Maybe they decided together they wanted to have a baby. Why does a a pregnancy make her a golddigger?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Sincererlytrying said:


> Warning to newly single men:
> 
> After I separated from my spouse, *I had a couple of opportunities to spend the night with a lovely younger woman.* *She and I had been gradually getting close and she'd supported me through some rough times.* As we started one night, I asked if I should get a condom. She said "Don't worry about it, I've got it taken care of."
> 
> ...


So she was lovely and supportive until you started listening to work gossip. Suddenly, her being supportive of you during your rough times was just her being a gold-digger?

Did you speak up to your coworkers and tell them that she had been lovely and supportive to you during your rough times? Or did you just listen and laugh and make fun of this woman who had been kind to you?

If the only lesson you got here was not to trust anybody, then maybe you shouldn't be so trusting of your coworkers and their malicious gossip, nor should you be so quick to trust that you are so much better than her.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol, Nora. This is another reason I don't socialize much with my colleagues. 

There is a group of them who is ALL about the gossip and I have always made it a point to stay far far away from them.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Lol, Nora. This is another reason I don't socialize much with my colleagues.
> 
> There is a group of them who is ALL about the gossip and I have always made it a point to stay far far away from them.


I've found that the worst gossips and judgy-judgmental types have quite a few skeletons in their own closets. That's why they are so focused on putting other people down - they want to believe they are so much better by making other people look worse.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol funny sidenote Nora: every so often they will spontaneously combust and end up hating eachother and then some weeks/months pass and they reassemble again. It's funny. Same routine/pattern every time.

I keep my head so far underground at work that only recently (within the last month) one of my colleague's asked me how my husband was doing. We divorced almost 3 yrs ago. Hahahaha.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Holland said:


> If you want to go around having unprotected sex then don't complain if it all goes wrong.
> 
> As for the co workers spreading rumors about the woman, well TBH I would not ever listen to that sort of rubbish talk. How on Earth would anyone know about some alleged agenda? All sounds very silly really. Office gossip, immature kids pretending to be adults, unsafe sex, would make a good TV series.


In my experience, it's the women at work who spread rumours about reputations. Maybe not in anyone else's. With a guy, you get private warnings, usually cryptic like "Oh, yeah, I'd stay away from that one mate." and that's it, point taken.

With the women its:

"did you hear about Jenny! She was seeing this bloke from Algeria, and she turns up to my party with Keith, and Keith doesn't know ((and we didn't tell him)) that she's engaged, and now Keith's going to propose to her. Awks!" etc.

I would prefer it if they didn't gossip about each other like this, but that's how it is.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

When I got divorced the very first date I went on was with a 36 year old woman, at the time I was 46. She mentioned many times during our date she wanted to have one more baby, even if it meant doing it on her own. It scared me enough that at the age of 46 I went and got a vasectomy! No way did I want to get trapped. Of coarse at that point I thought I was going to be having so much sex I'd be buying a new mattress every month, turns out I haven't had to buy a new mattress yet, lol.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Man, you dodged a bullet! Thank god there are no other bad things that can come out of having unprotected sex with someone you don't know very well. Carry on.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Cooper said:


> It scared me enough that at the age of 46 I went and got a vasectomy!
> 
> Of coarse at that point I thought I was going to be having so much sex I'd be buying a new mattress every month, turns out I haven't had to buy a new mattress yet, lol.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sincererlytrying (Oct 31, 2012)

All other risks have been considered and I followed up with my personal physician. At the time I was quite vulnerable and hypnotized by somebody who appeared interested in me, especially after the recent rough times and rejection by my spouse. Yes, I made bad choices and missed some warning signs. 

As our brief relationship ended I did my own research and learned a good bit more about her, not gossip, actual facts like addresses, records, newspaper articles about her "ex," and found she lied to me on several occasions.

When my coworkers talk about it, I have mentioned that she supported me through some rough times and keep the details and negative information to myself.

It was a learning experience in many ways and now I'm no longer in any rush.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

mablenc said:


> I didn't really show a baby bump until my 8 month. It was funny to see the reaction people had when I said I was due in a month. That means nothing, rubber up and normally younger women are not into older men unless they are a meal ticket. Don't be fooled you should know better.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That's like saying the only reason younger guys would be into an older women is a meal ticket , right !
lt's bizarre the things your read and hear women say. l'm sure none of them tell the truth to their friends about what they really get up to around the guys.
Because l can tell you l am obviously no meal ticket yet l get that many younger chicks coming on to me l scratch my head. They couldn't give a damn what l owned or made.

Wish the world of the guys and gals was that cut and dry.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Cooper said:


> Of coarse at that point I thought I was going to be having so much sex I'd be buying a new mattress every month, turns out I haven't had to buy a new mattress yet, lol.


Oh, you'll have to buy a new mattress soon - just like I did. Because of the indentation that developed on one side! LOL 


(Yes, I flip it.  But I did get a new one.)


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

My beloved mattress ended up on the busiest freeway in the world. 

So, a woman lies to you about her motives and yet, yet you take the other women's gossip as Gospel truth. Interesting.

Trust no one?

BUT the gossiping women. :scratchhead:

I have a new blog update by the way. I am on my way to 356 followers!


----------



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

norajane said:


> So she was lovely and supportive until you started listening to work gossip. Suddenly, her being supportive of you during your rough times was just her being a gold-digger?
> 
> Did you speak up to your coworkers and tell them that she had been lovely and supportive to you during your rough times? Or did you just listen and laugh and make fun of this woman who had been kind to you?
> 
> If the only lesson you got here was not to trust anybody, then maybe you shouldn't be so trusting of your coworkers and their malicious gossip, nor should you be so quick to trust that you are so much better than her.


:iagree:
I bet he threw her under the bus!


----------



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Lol funny sidenote Nora: every so often they will spontaneously combust and end up hating eachother and then some weeks/months pass and they reassemble again. It's funny. Same routine/pattern every time.
> 
> I keep my head so far underground at work that only recently (within the last month) one of my colleague's asked me how my husband was doing. We divorced almost 3 yrs ago. Hahahaha.


:lol: funny...you divorced almost 3 years ago. I wished I could of seen their face.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The look I got was funny.

The colleague asked me how my husband was doing and I replied, "I don't have a husband." 

Hee.

I also never announced when I got married at work. I am very good and talking a lot and saying nothing. One of those people you can talk to forever and walk away realizing you have told me everything about you and learned nothing about me. I think it's a gift.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> The look I got was funny.
> 
> The colleague asked me how my husband was doing and I replied, "I don't have a husband."
> 
> ...


Or a defense mechanism to keep people out. Hmmmmmm????


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's more of a preference. I don't mix my personal and professional life. I do this in my private life, too, though. I am very persnickety about what I want people to know about me and about what people I chose to spend my time with, my inner circle. I value discretion over having people know every single moment of my life (like those crazy Facebookers who post everything). A little mystery is sexy. I would make a really great spy. Haha.


----------

